# Biting his pee pee a lot???



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys

I have a question. Mikey is around 4 1/2 months and he gets carried away a couple times a day biting his pee pee (usually morning and night) It seems to be bugging him. If he was just playing with it, I would be thinking - he's just a typical boy  But, he seems truly disturbed. He goes at it and sometimes scoots round and round biting at it. Could it be his anal glands bothering him? His poop is hard and he seems real healthy. I thought with anal glands he would be licking or scooting on his butt so I don't know what this is.

Is this just a stage? Anybody's boys done this?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My first thought would be UTI infection but I'm not sure if boy dogs get that. I hope you get to the bottom of this.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, boys get UTI's. Augie has had two of them. And while he did not go after his own penis, Finn was incessant about going after him. Augie cleans his well after he goes potty, and sometimes he will get a mat at the end of it or near it that I have to comb out. Is Mikey due for any of his shots soon? If Mikey was my dog and he seemed bothered or you feel he is doing more than cleaning himself, I would have it checked. If he does have a UTI, you don't want it going on without treatment.

You might also check for a mat that may have formed in the area from his licking - possibly it is causing his hair to pull and doesn't feel good.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

He did have a UTI 6 weeks ago and was put on meds for 10 days then on April 26th when he finished his meds they checked and it was all cleared up. The signs of that UTI were having to pee a lot - every hour. He goes 3-4 hours between peeing now and when he had the UTI he didn't mess with his pee pee. He does lick and clean himself after he pees. Always has - he likes to be clean  and I keep the hair trimmed there.

It doesn't correlate with going pee and it's only 1 or 2 times a day. Could it be just anxiety maybe. Or maybe it feels good and then when you-know-what pops out he doesn't like that


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki had that and it is prepuce infection. Vet told me to put rivanol solution into syringe (no needle) put it into pee pee and wash it once a day. She also gave me antibiotic ointment for eyes (human stuff) with pointed nozzle. You put it into pp and squeeze some ointment, close the opening with your finger and massage poor pee pee. It iz best to do it before bedtime, forfive toseven days


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Marina and Lindas  I'll call the Vet and have him checked out. I've never heard of prepuce infection. It could be that.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure it's something bothering him. Fred and Bella will often lick themselves. When I see any of my guys biting themselves I know something is bothering them. Usually it's due to an allergy or anal glands. 

Come to think of it, spring is the time grass fertilizer is put down. Maybe it could be that? Fred was biting his butt a few weeks ago. I took him to the vet thinking it was anal glands. Vet thought is was due to allergies. She said sometimes their anus will itch due to allergies. She told me to put hydrocortisone cream on it. It worked!!!

Hope you find out what it is soon!!


----------

